# Meeting and Relating to People Your Age



## Tabby Ann (Aug 20, 2022)

It is well known that young people prefer their own age groups to socialize with and can’t relate entrely to the challenges of Senior Citizens. However, the preferences and inability of the different age groups within the broad sprectum of Senior Citizens is rarely discussed. The term Senior Citizen includes those from 55 to 105 and this is a very broad range. When I was 70 years old I worked full time and maintained a house and an active social life. And while I respected those over 80, I really didn’t give much thought to their challenges or limitations, and they were certainly too slow for me to socialize with.

However, I found the downhill progression of aging is not a steady straight line but progresses more rapidly after 70 and can be accelerated by a fall or major illness. So I soon found myself over 80 and faced with completely different challenges than I had at 70. Many of the comments on here reflect the inability of Senior Citizens under 80 to grasp the mobility issues and energy loss of those over 80. Therefore there are many suggestions and comments that are not well thought out and are totally unrealistic if you haven’t been there or done that yourself. And society itself has not provided well for those over 80 with mobility issues.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)

Interesting post.  I am only turning 70 next month and  have to admit that I am starting to feel some of that slowing down and mobility change.  

I am in pretty good shape, go to the gym several days a week.  However that isn't helping as much as I would like it to.

There are three women in their 80s who I see regularly in classes at the gym, I can see that working out helps them, but they are not as limber as I.  I of course am a lot less limber than the majority of folks there, the ones younger than me.

It seems to me that of the over 60ish folks at the gym the women do better than the men... me included.  Not sure if that's consistent or just a small sample size.

Anyway I appreciate your insights, I am headed your direction, hopefully...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 20, 2022)

I also will be 70 next month. I have developed idiopathic neuropathy in the past 4 months. It has totally changed my mobility and the ability to relate to those who are not having difficulties. I try to keep an optimistic view, but sometimes it is too much and a deep fatigue sets in. I have to just relax and do nothing during those times. This happens to those much younger, so in some ways everyone can relate to having tough times. As we continue to age it is much more likely that illness will increase the older we become. It IS only natural. As far as relating to others, I think we all do the best we can.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2022)

I just turned 70 a few months ago and try not to let that number affect the way I feel. I interact with people that are a few years younger and some that are quite a bit older almost daily. Plus I worked as a CNA and understand issues that people have as they age. Of course, back in my forties, I didn't understand them as well as I do now. I helped care for my parents and watched them age. 

I try to make it a point to walk somewhere every day depending on the weather. I always remember that saying, "Use it or lose it." Even though I use a walker when I walk, I am walking. A mobility chair gives me the independence to get groceries if I run out of something and don't have to ask someone to get them for me (or use Instacart). Recently I started doing a dumbbell arm work-out three days a week. I had been dropping things because my grip seemed off. It has been helping. 

I think the key is to research what you need to do to improve your mobility as soon as you notice something is off (or before). Start improving your immune system before you have something wrong. Keeping busy doing things has helped me a lot. Otherwise living in a downtown apartment  would drag me down.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 21, 2022)

When I asked my mother what it was like to be old she always replied 'you'll find out.'  I think she didn't want to complain, but I wish she had informed me.  I really had no idea of her physical challenges as she didn't share.  Funny, because she shared most everything else.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 21, 2022)

Very true; I've noticed some comments on here and am married to someone who's attitude is sometimes unrealistic; for instance: "Whaddaya talking about 'when neither one of us can still drive or manage steps'?! Not gonna happen to me; if I live to be 102 and still think I can drive, even if no one else does, I'm gonna keep driving! So there!" I think sometimes that kind of attitude is denial, "if I don't even think about something unpleasant that might be coming, I'll keep it from happening", a kind of wishful thinking maybe.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 21, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Very true; I've noticed some comments on here and am married to someone who's attitude is sometimes unrealistic; for instance: "Whaddaya talking about 'when neither one of us can still drive or manage steps'?! Not gonna happen to me; if I live to be 102 and still think I can drive, even if no one else does, I'm gonna keep driving! So there!" I think sometimes that kind of attitude is denial, "if I don't even think about something unpleasant that might be coming, I'll keep it from happening", a kind of wishful thinking maybe.


  Maybe it is something like "not doing your homework". Lazy. When your relatively free to do want you want you do not want restrictions. But, limitations are what we deal with constantly. Some of those limitations become an end to something...a loss. We hate loss. I think when we get a certain age when those losses represent our death we have a different kind of denial. This is more like "faking playing sick so you could skip school". Now we can't make excuses or make up stories that fool ourselves. Sickness and death are real...especially when we are old at some point.

I just heard last night that in 10 years there will be 3 times the people who are over 60, than any other generation. We also are lacking in health care. This getting old is going to get pretty nasty in the near future. IMHO


----------



## IrisSenior (Aug 21, 2022)

I am 70 now and I am so worried about my physical in later years. I have been walking everyday for an hour now for over 2 years. I do feel better and stronger and have lost some weight but I still feel it is not enough. Bad days when I have overworked myself and am sore the next day is solved by doctor prescribed pain meds but I do not want to depend on them in later years. Planning on joining a recreation club with younger son and go to public swim a couple of times a week. Really trying to incorporate more fruit everyday in my diet. BTW I have a 75 yr old brother with dementia and mobility issues - it is not fun!

I think some people (like me) cannot really see into the future and realize that we need to be doing something NOW so maybe our physical decline can be handled more effectively; or maybe my head is just in the sand.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

This is where senior forums come in extremely useful for the younger seniors to learn from the older seniors.. 

Someone age 50 ( minimum age for this forum).. is far removed mentally and physically ( those in good health).. than someone of 80 or 90 years old..  so when I joined senior forums at 50 years old.. I read the threads of the older folks, and learned lots from them, and mixed mostly with my peers in the 50-60 age group.. because we understood at what stage of life we were all at... 

Fast forward 17 years , and I'm 67... again I still take notice of people 20 years older, with great interest trying to learn what might be ahead of me.. but now more interaction with that age group than when I was 50 ( which is now close to my DD's age, and she would never dream of joing a senior forum)  but by the same token, watching and learning from those a decade older..


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 21, 2022)

Pepper said:


> When I asked my mother what it was like to be old she always replied 'you'll find out.'  I think she didn't want to complain, but I wish she had informed me.  I really had no idea of her physical challenges as she didn't share.  Funny, because she shared most everything else.


I believe your mother understood that you would not understand because of your youth. I stopped sharing my "issues" with my kids when I realized that was the case. When they want me to do something not in my comfort zone and I decline they say I'm being stubborn not understanding that I would love to do it but lack the ability now.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

The other thing for me is that my mother died when I was a teen and she was in her 30's.. so I never had a mother to learn from or to know at what stage she might have had certain issues


----------



## Michael Z (Aug 21, 2022)

My best friend at church is 20 years older than me. At 83 he is at the gym 3 times a week and 2 days a week he is involved in ministry. Otherwise he is cutting and hauling firewood or doing other work around the house. I just want to keep up with him!


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> This is where senior forums come in extremely useful for the younger seniors to learn from the older seniors..
> 
> Someone age 50 ( minimum age for this forum).. is far removed mentally and physically ( those in good health).. than someone of 80 or 90 years old..  so when I joined senior forums at 50 years old.. I read the threads of the older folks, and learned lots from them, and mixed mostly with my peers in the 50-60 age group.. because we understood at what stage of life we were all at...
> 
> Fast forward 17 years , and I'm 67... again I still take notice of people 20 years older, with great interest trying to learn what might be ahead of me.. but now more interaction with that age group than when I was 50 ( which is now close to my DD's age, and she would never dream of joing a senior forum)  but by the same token, watching and learning from those a decade older..


Well said. The knowledge that is available to younger adults is right here in front of them. The stories shared can be a valuable tool in their next steps on this rollercoaster ride called aging, if they take it in. Like all advice, it is only useful if one takes heed.


----------



## dko1951 (Aug 21, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> It is well known that young people prefer their own age groups to socialize with and can’t relate entrely to the challenges of Senior Citizens. However, the preferences and inability of the different age groups within the broad sprectum of Senior Citizens is rarely discussed. The term Senior Citizen includes those from 55 to 105 and this is a very broad range. When I was 70 years old I worked full time and maintained a house and an active social life. And while I respected those over 80, I really didn’t give much thought to their challenges or limitations, and they were certainly too slow for me to socialize with.
> 
> However, I found the downhill progression of aging is not a steady straight line but progresses more rapidly after 70 and can be accelerated by a fall or major illness. So I soon found myself over 80 and faced with completely different challenges than I had at 70. Many of the comments on here reflect the inability of Senior Citizens under 80 to grasp the mobility issues and energy loss of those over 80. Therefore there are many suggestions and comments that are not well thought out and are totally unrealistic if you haven’t been there or done that yourself. And society itself has not provided well for those over 80 with mobility issues.


Great! Putting aside those that are much younger understanding the aging journey, I remember, those in the age group on this forum can learn from those that are farther along on that path. I have said, always expect the unexpected and as we age the unexpected comes along much more frequently. I am 71, twelve years ago I was a strong 230 pound man and I had a surgical event that took me from that man to one , when I looked in the mirror one month later, my first thought was Auschwitz survivor. I lost 80 pounds in one month and have only gained 25 pounds since with some neurological issues that inhibit many of my abilities. I say this to support my prior statement, expect the unexpected. Don't be fearful, live each moment as though it will be the last, if possible, and enjoy your body now. I miss mine. I loved being in my body and lived like I did.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 21, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Maybe it is something like "not doing your homework". Lazy.


I don't know that I'd say it's "lazy", considering the mental/emotional "pretzels" I've seen people (including myself) sometimes contort themselves into trying to deal with something; maybe "misguided"?


----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> The other thing for me is that my mother died when I was a teen and she was in her 30's.. so I never had a mother to learn from or to know at what stage she might have had certain issues


I think that makes many things harder. Mothers usually are who we turn to when we don't know what to do. I know for myself, I was fortunate to have my mother until I was fifty. But I feel I have needed her more in these last years than ever before.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 21, 2022)

My boyfriend is 70 also and he has many health issues, yet he is involved in racing go-karts and radio cars. Most of the guys he is friends with in this sport are either older race car drivers (who can't race any longer) or the younger guys who are into it too. I see it as being good for him. Last night he didn't get home till one. He is the flagman on turn three. I wouldn't say it keeps him young but it keeps in involved in life. His phone is constantly ringing from questions these guys have (he knows a lot about racing, been doing it since he was a kid). Plus he is a very happy type of guy and they will call to check on him if they don't hear from him.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 21, 2022)

katlupe said:


> My boyfriend is 70 also and he has many health issues, yet he is involved in racing go-karts and radio cars. Most of the guys he is friends with in this sport are either older race car drivers (who can't race any longer) or the younger guys who are into it too. I see it as being good for him. Last night he didn't get home till one. He is the flagman on turn three. I wouldn't say it keeps him young but it keeps in involved in life. His phone is constantly ringing from questions these guys have (he knows a lot about racing, been doing it since he was a kid). Plus he is a very happy type of guy and they will call to check on him if they don't hear from him.


Sounds like a good guy, hope those health issues don't hold him back much.


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 28, 2022)

As I age I notice that healing takes longer, strength fades away at an alarming rate, and aches and pains just keep coming. I do my best to limit the decline but the reality is that after 70 there is a sharp drop off in strength for both men and women.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 28, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> As I age I notice that healing takes longer, strength fades away at an alarming rate, and aches and pains just keep coming. I do my best to limit the decline but the reality is that after 70 there is a sharp drop off in strength for both men and women.


Yep, it happens, I am 70 and feeling it.  I workout at the gym to try and slow it, and I think it helps, but it doesn't stop.


----------



## Beezer (Sep 28, 2022)

I'll be 60 in a few short years...guess that makes me one of the youngins on the forum.

I've purposely steered clear of the more senior member's posts, not really wanting to chime in with an opinion that doesn't really jive. 

But what is that old saying?...

"I'm old enough to know better, but young enough to do it anyways."

I like the patience and kindness I've been witnessing on this forum. It's quite refreshing...a forum with very little snark.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 28, 2022)

You know that commercial "don't become your parents".  I am there.  It's not so bad!  I enjoy talking to people my age or older when I am out and about. I was at Walmart the other day a woman was asking where the calomine lotion was.  I was right behind her, I said I am following you because I need the same type of product. We went together, to that area. 

 We both could not see  it at first, after looking together, I found it.  There was only one bottle left.  She said "oh, you got the last one!".  I said no, you got the last one and handed it to her.  I was looking for something anti itch for bug bites.  We had a good time just chatting and shopping together.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 28, 2022)

I meet and relate to people my own age and I believe I have done that all my life. I am curious if people do not relate to people their own age is there some of psychology thing to deal with it?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 28, 2022)

One of my favorite friends is 80 and walks at least a couple of miles a day. My husband and I met a woman in Costco a few years ago who was 87 I think. She looked fabulous and was on her way to the gym. There are octogenarians who are not riddled with arthritic pains and remain active. I want to be like them when I grow up. LOL..I'm 75 now. And check this out:
https://abcnews.go.com/WNT/video/100-year-world-record-holder-shares-running-secrets-38828892


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 29, 2022)

Lawrence said:


> I meet and relate to people my own age and I believe I have done that all my life. I am curious if people do not relate to people their own age is there some of psychology thing to deal with it?


Not necessarily.  Long ago I read somewhere that people usually have the most in common with people in their own age group.. but that doesn't take background/lifestyle factors into consideration.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 29, 2022)

When I was eighteen, my best friend's sister, age 30, wanted to be friends with me.  I thought, "why does she want to be friends with a dope like me?"  We became excellent friends for many loving years.


----------



## Lawrence (Sep 29, 2022)

I am not interested with women much younger than me. I know some guys are and I wonder about them. There has been that time or three my wife has asked me do I look good in this dress, and I would say yes. Then she will say Oh are you going to trade me in for a younger model. I would say No I would not be able to keep up with a young woman. I would not be able to keep up with the things young women like to. I think you are stuck with me.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 29, 2022)

Certainly there is some common ground among seniors, which is why I'm here. But there are many things dividing us as well.

My neighbor wants to be friendly, but to her that means getting out and about, whereas I'd rather just meet for coffee. The other neighbor is an 84-year-old whirlwind, and much too busy to bother with me.

Most people my age have money, a house, and maybe a spouse, and their daily concerns are unlike mine. Some are always talking about their "meds" (while all I take is an antihistamine once every 10 years or so). Some have the TV on all day. And my taste in music is, well, no Adele for me, thanks.

My criteria for friendship don't have much to do with age. I'm more interested in shared values, interests, intelligence level, etc. But because of differences in energy levels and so on, there is only so much I can do with a young person.

I can understand how an over-80 would get tired of exhortations to do things they just can't do. I've experienced it myself. For example, although I can walk around my apartment, or a store, I can't "go for a walk" without regret.

I can see a need for a forum for over-80s. Maybe someone can start one?


----------



## jujube (Sep 29, 2022)

When we were teens, we laughed at the old folks and their aches and pains. Now WE  are the old folks ........ not so funny anymore, is it?


----------



## David777 (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm fine associating with other active adults of all ages.  What the OP seems to be more narrowly discussing is romantic interests.  Beyond friendships for common interests and fun, will directly tell gals although I may look just a bit older than you, I'm probably older than your parents.

Its a problem for this person as I tend to be involved in outdoor activities dominated by younger adults like snow skiing.  My body has aged slower than others, possibly due to long protective telomeres on gene ends.  Eventually we all become old and frail then pass into eternity.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 29, 2022)

NorthernLight said:


> their daily concerns are unlike mine.


I hear that; most of the women in my age group around here have kids, grandkids, in some cases great-grandkids; a lot are churchgoers; most don't ever watch the same movies or tv that I do; abso. none seem to be the slightest interested in the news, current affairs, science (and "less than none" in science fiction or fantasy); so we have nothing in common and when there's abso. nothing in common, what is there to talk about? (Their kids/gkds/ggkids; that's what there is to talk about & I listen.) 

I've been told by women on other sites that I'm wrong that it's hard to make friends or even just acquaintances when you have nothing in common, and they always tell me about someone they're friends with that they have little or nothing in common with and how they're such good friends. But you know what? You check a little and you always find out that they've been friends with this other person since they were kids, usually very young kids. If kids are young enough, they'll play, interact, and even in some cases make friends with kids different than they are; kind of like friendly little puppies. Once you grow past that age, though, it becomes a lot harder, especially if you have so little in common that there's either nothing to talk about or it's a one-way conversation all about their interests (their kids/gkids).


----------



## katlupe (Sep 30, 2022)

I find myself becoming friends with people online more due to my interests rather than my age. This is the only forum I have joined due to my age. Though to be honest, I joined at a time when I was sick of politics and needed relief from fakebook and its so called "values". As to people I know in person that I interact with that is limited due to living in a senior living building. I am close friends with a couple of ladies who are older than me and a couple around my same age. If there were younger people living here I possibly would be friends with them also. I have always had younger people come to me for advice in the past. If I went out to events or some type of group things I would possibly meet others but I don't.


----------



## officerripley (Sep 30, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I have always had younger people come to me for advice in the past.


I've always wondered what that would be like.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 30, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I've always wondered what that would be like.


I think the reason they did that was due to what I knew or did rather than being older.


----------



## Manatee (Sep 30, 2022)

We moved to a retirement community that is an unincorporated town.  There were over 100 clubs and organizations to choose from and we enjoyed it.  There were 4 recreation centers plus other facilities I went to photo club, computer club and volunteered with the Sheriff's Posse.  My wife went to sewing club and a couple of other groups. 
14 years later when we returned to Florida, we bought a condo in a retirement community (the geezer ghetto).  Again clubs and organizations to join.  The gulf beaches are an easy distance away, but we had no problems from Ian or Irma.
The 2 communities are quite different, but we all speak "geezer".


----------



## Tabby Ann (Sep 30, 2022)

katlupe said:


> I think the key is to research what you need to do to improve your mobility as soon as you notice something is off (or before). Start improving your immune system before you have something wrong. Keeping busy doing things has helped me a lot.


Most senior citizens in their sixties and seventies think there is a key to preventing wearing out and dying but there isn’t. Keeping busy or improving your immune system hasn’t helped anyone in their seventies overcome the issues of the 80s because they haven’t reached 80 yet and have no idea what their issues may be.


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 30, 2022)

A lot of people where I live in a Senior Living facility just cannot converse anymore.  One lady, who lives in an apartment across the hall from me cannot remember if she had 8 or 9 children.  I learned she had 4.  

I'd much rather engage in discourse with younger folks who aren't afflicted with dementia as yet.  

I feel so sorry for my neighbors, yet, believe it or not, most are truly happy people.  And, I can understand why.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Sep 30, 2022)

IrisSenior said:


> I am 70 now and I am so worried about my physical in later years. I have been walking everyday for an hour now for over 2 years. I do feel better and stronger and have lost some weight but I still feel it is not enough. Bad days when I have overworked myself and am sore the next day is solved by doctor prescribed pain meds but I do not want to depend on them in later years. Planning on joining a recreation club with younger son and go to public swim a couple of times a week. Really trying to incorporate more fruit everyday in my diet.


One of my favorite musicians abused his body most of his life with drugs, alcohol, tobacco, and lack of regular exercise. He is now 83 and most of my friends and relatives who practiced good diets and exercise died in their 70s.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> One of my favorite musicians abused his body most of his life with drugs, alcohol, tobacco, and lack of regular exercise. He is now 83 and most of my friends and relatives who practiced good diets and exercise died in their 70s.


who is this.. Ringo..?..Bill Wyman... ? who ?


----------



## Giants fan1954 (Sep 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> who is this.. Ringo..?..Bill Wyman... ? who ?


Keith Richards


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Giants fan1954 said:


> Keith Richards


..but he's only 78... he just _looks_ 108...


----------



## ArnoldC (Sep 30, 2022)

Well T_abby Ann_, meeting and relating to people my age has never been something I've done.  Pretty much a loner.  Been involved in many activities, just never warm up to people.  Tend toward being selective in my associates.

Was raised on the outskirts of town without any playmates or siblings about.  Both my parents worked.  Had to find ways to entertain and grow myself.  So, in that way sort of became self-reliant.  And following and participating in motorsports all my life.  A solitary undertaking in a group environment, as it were.

Being retired military in a non-military town leaves me no one to bond with by sharing experiences.

Cancer took my wife of twenty-three years back 2009.  Linda was a people person, very outgoing and great at meeting people.  With her gone, reverted back to my old, introverted self.  Sharon lives with me now.  She is a published author and spends her day writing and editing her works.  All her contacts are online, so no one to meet there.

Hanging out in the workshop working on RC cars is my thing.  Used to bird.  That was fun and met some people there.  We drifted apart.  Say 'Hi' to the mailman daily and 'Hi' to 'Jose (yard maintenance) once a week.

Living in Houston doesn't help.  This town is s-o-o-o big.  Going anywhere is all traffic and once you get there its all people everywhere anyway. Basically, it's an entertainment and stick-and-ball town.  Neither my thing.  Even Korea as populated as it is wasn't this bad.  Ergo, we stay home.

Bottom line, solitary man here.  Strange, was also a favorite song of mine.  Thinking that was Neil Diamond?  Anyway, not happy nor unhappy with meeting and relating to people, just my lot in life.  _Arnold

[edit:  took out a ton of "I's".  Hope it does not read so self-centered now.]_


----------



## Blessed (Sep 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ..but he's only 78... he just _looks_ 108...


Okay, let's be nice here, we can't all age backward like you, @PamfromTx and @Murrmurr.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Okay, let's be nice here, we can't all age backward like you, @PamfromTx and @Murrmurr.


we were talking about a drug addicted aged rocker


----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 1, 2022)

I am fortunate that my wife is my best friend. TMS therapy helped me reconcile childhood trauma by overcoming depression. I mention this as the source by which I am able to converse in conversation for longer periods of time, and heightened participation in social activities. 
My wife and I agree our marriage has improved based on communication and my intent to listen.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> we were talking about a drug addicted aged rocker


I was giving a compliment!!


----------



## DaveA (Oct 1, 2022)

I think that a lot of folks seem to "generalize" when describing older folks. We hear " work out at the gym - -walk X miles per day. lose weight, and such. All good ideas IF as you age, all of the parts continue to work after a fashion.  Some of the abuse that we gave our bodies in our younger years now start to show. If you're lucky, some can be replaced but what I might have replaced, the person next to me can't because of other complications unique to him.

There's no one size fits all" when it comes to aging, IMHO.  My wife and I did fine until we turned the corner into our mid 80's.  Now, at 86 and 88, everything becomes a struggle.  Her driving license was removed by the Motor vehicle Dept. because of her eyesight.  I just lost the vision in one eye (not repairable) and wonder if I'll lose mine when future eye tests say my driving days are over.  We both use canes/walkers and thank the Lord that our kids and grandkids are nearby to help with daily errands and such.

I don't want to put a damper on this thread but even when doing the workouts and exercises, it'll only get you so far and the rest in in the hands of good genes.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Oct 2, 2022)

When she was 99, a reporter asked Betty White the key to her longevity and she said she avoided eating anything green.  I'm sure she was joking about the green stuff but I'm also sure she understood that a silly question deserved a silly answer. The human body is too complex, along with all the viruses, bacteria, deterioration, pollution, man-made and natural disasters that can attack it to know a magic key that will provide good health and longevity in the future. Healthy living can at best help you in the here and now.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Oct 2, 2022)

DaveA said:


> There's no one size fits all" when it comes to aging, IMHO. My wife and I did fine until we turned the corner into our mid 80's. Now, at 86 and 88, everything becomes a struggle. Her driving license was removed by the Motor vehicle Dept. because of her eyesight. I just lost the vision in one eye (not repairable) and wonder if I'll lose mine when future eye tests say my driving days are over. We both use canes/walkers and thank the Lord that our kids and grandkids are nearby to help with daily errands and such.
> 
> I don't want to put a damper on this thread but even when doing the workouts and exercises, it'll only get you so far and the rest in in the hands of good genes.


You haven’t put a damper on the thread. You’ve confirmed what the original post was all about. There is no magic key to longevity and good health in the future when you’re 80, although the majority of seniors in their 60s and 70s think there is. Statistics show that the majority of these optimistic seniors die by their late seventies.


----------



## Alizerine (Oct 3, 2022)

I like kindred spirits. If they are in my age group, great. If not, even better. I like the quirky and innovative. Creative people are the most interesting, but most don't realize just how creative they are. It could be woodworking or cooking or being a diplomat. But never mean spirited. I am 85 and it becomes increasingly difficult to act my age. I deal with arthritis and neuropathy but my mind is still searching for he interesting and unusual. Right now I am painting clouds.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2022)

Giants fan1954 said:


> Keith Richards



I absolutely  adore this guy! 
.... Mr. Personality    ... we should all approach life like he does.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 3, 2022)

Bonnie said:


> I absolutely  adore this guy!
> .... Mr. Personality    ... we should all approach life like he does.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## rasmusjc (Oct 8, 2022)

This may be strange, but I don't really relate to people my age in this area.......We just don't have the political compatibility here, geographically, that I like.  I end up talking way more to my slightly younger (by 3 years) wife and my gen-z generation daughter.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 8, 2022)

rasmusjc said:


> I don't really relate to people my age in this area.......We just don't have the political compatibility here, geographically, that I like.


Same here.


----------



## Skyking (Oct 9, 2022)

RadishRose said:


>


You're kidding right?


----------

